# Treiber für CP5611



## david.ka (13 November 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne die CP5611 ohne Simatic Software nutzen.
möchte den DAServer von Wonderware benutzen.

mein System erkennt aber leider die Karte nicht. gibt es einen Treiber für diese Karte? also, ohne dass ich Step7 oder eine andere Simatic Software mitinstallieren muss?

danke.

Grüße
David


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 November 2006)

Soweit ich weiß, geht hier nichts ohne Siemens (und wenn doch würde mich das auch brennend interessieren ). Treiber für die 5611 bringen z.B. Softnet PB (kostenpflichtig) oder Step 7 Mini (kostenlos) mit.


----------



## logologo_de (21 März 2020)

Hi Zusammen,

ich bräuchte für die cp5611 einen Windows 7 Treiber 64 Bit. Könnte mir den Treiber per PN zusenden,

Vielen Dank und bleibt gesund,

logologo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 März 2020)

Evtl hier
https://support.industry.siemens.com/tf/ww/en/posts/drivers-cp5511/42334/?page=0&pageSize=10

oder hier:
http://deviceinbox.com/drivers/879-simatic-cp-5611-drivers.html


----------



## logologo_de (21 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Evtl hier
> https://support.industry.siemens.com/tf/ww/en/posts/drivers-cp5511/42334/?page=0&pageSize=10
> 
> oder hier:
> http://deviceinbox.com/drivers/879-simatic-cp-5611-drivers.html



Danke perfekt


----------



## logologo_de (22 März 2020)

könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen, der Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren, freue mich auf eine grosse Unterstützung

Das ist die Karte:






Gruß logologo


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2020)

Deine Bilder kann man nicht sehen.


----------



## logologo_de (22 März 2020)

logologo_de schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen, der Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren, freue mich auf eine grosse Unterstützung
> 
> Das ist die Karte:
> 
> ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2020)

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, du benötigst eine Simatic NET Installation. Vielleicht kann noch jemand anderer helfen


----------

